# Dawgs / Vandy Game Thread 2017



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 7, 2017)

Shurmur is the first true pocket passer UGA has faced, UGA should get some sacks today.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 7, 2017)

Run it down their throat all day long Dawgs.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 7, 2017)

UGA has played 4 RBs already.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2017)

Chubb is running wild.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

Oh yes! TD, DAWGS!

7-0 Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

Wet and nasty out there today. Ball control may be a challenge.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 7, 2017)

That's the way to do it.  I hope Chubb gets 100 by the end of the 1st quarter, then Michel 100 by the half, then just Swift, Herrien, and Holyfield in the 2nd half


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2017)

83 yard drive, all on the ground.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 7, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Wet and nasty out there today. Ball control may be a challenge.



There is a band of rain that should clear out shortly.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2017)

Defense needs to wake up, they are sleep walking right now.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 7, 2017)

Not having Thompson may hurt the Dawgs, but the next guy up should be more than capable against Vandy.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 7, 2017)

UGA won their blocks on that 3rd down.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

Hope we just keep pounding the ball up the middle till they show they can stop it.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 7, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Hope we just keep pounding the ball up the middle till they show they can stop it.



it was utterly stupid to not run Chubb until they stop him.  That looked like targeting on that block on Carter.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

Crap series right there. Dawgs need to wake up!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Run it down their throat all day long Dawgs.



Kind like you running your recruiting stuff down our throats? When ya going to keep your word?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

All right, bring the D on 'em, Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 7, 2017)

Chubb is averaging over 12 yards a carry so far.  6 carries for 74 yards.  UGA is not getting QB pressure.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

LOL What a punt!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Chubb is averaging over 12 yards a carry so far.  6 carries for 74 yards.  UGA is not getting QB pressure.



Speaking of pressure.. when are you going to man up?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

Like I said earlier, Keep pounding them up the middle!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2017)

Sure doesn't look like a Vandy home game. 3/4 of the stadium is red.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> Sure doesn't look like a Vandy home game. 3/4 of the stadium is red.



I just mentioned that to my brother.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2017)

Wee need a TD right now.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 7, 2017)

The wild Dawg formation after they had been doing so well running it normally.  Good call to Swift, but they may bring it back,


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

If its not a TD, hope we go for it.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2017)

Dodged a bullet.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes!

14-0 Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

Vandy is fast and scrappy. They always play us tough.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 7, 2017)

Hope we can get another shutout. Not getting pressure on Schumer is causing him to connect on his passes. If his receivers held on to the ball Vandy might be on the board.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 7, 2017)

What a throw by Fromm and catch and run by Godwin.  They need to run the score up so the young guys can get some reps.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 7, 2017)

Chubb just engaged beast mode.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 7, 2017)

Swifts gonna have to learn how to protect the ball. Those drops eventually are going to cost us.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 7, 2017)

What a play by Fromm.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 7, 2017)

People keep comparing Fromm to Aaron Murray, but I think Fromm is a much better runner.  Chubb again!!  21-0 and they get the ball to start the second.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2017)

Wonder why we cant get much pressure on the QB.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2017)

There again the QB had all day back there.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 7, 2017)

How about a push off.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 7, 2017)

Parrish didn't fall the receiver grabbed his jersey and pulled him down.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> How about a push off.



How about you keep your word..


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2017)

Not impressed. Dawgs are playing sloppy ball. Poor execution both ways.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 7, 2017)

Well that officially sucked.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

21-7 Dawgs at the half

Betting Eason will play some in the second half.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

Robert you have any concerns for TAMU tonight?  That's going to be a loud place. I am expecting a tough game the first couple of quarters, and expect to see Bama clicking by mid 3rd after they have worn down the Aggies. Bama 38-20.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

38-20 in a blood bath, as M6 would say!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 7, 2017)

Alabama tore vandy out of the frame time for the dawgs to step up


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 7, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Robert you have any concerns for TAMU tonight?  That's going to be a loud place. I am expecting a tough game the first couple of quarters, and expect to see Bama clicking by mid 3rd after they have worn down the Aggies. Bama 38-20.




Take 10 from A&M and add to Bama....48-10


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Take 10 from A&M and add to Bama....48-10



Sup, thug? Yeah, I was being too kind to A&M.  Heck, I think we may have a game for awhile, though. Bama will wear them down and smack them all around, prolly.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2017)

We need to cut out the mistakes and put this thing away.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 7, 2017)

That was a pretty pass.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2017)

Now that was perfect throw and catch.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes! TD Dawgs! 28-7




GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 7, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Sup, thug? Yeah, I was being too kind to A&M.  Heck, I think we may have a game for awhile, though. Bama will wear them down and smack them all around, prolly.



I was just kidding. Should be a great game for a quarter. 


Looks like the Dogs have put this one away.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Alabama tore vandy out of the frame time for the dawgs to step up



What he said.^ We should have 40+ points on the board by now. Dawgs have no intensity today.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2017)

Nice return.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Nice return.



Yeah, he about broke that one for a TD. I keep waiting on him to bust a long one for a TD.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2017)

The nice things is that we can dominate a game, on an off day.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

Man, Sony is running the Dawg out of the ball!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

TD Sony! 

35-7 Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 7, 2017)

Are the dawgs winning. Do I need to read back.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok got the score.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 7, 2017)

Getting silly


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2017)

Might see Eason now.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> The nice things is that we can dominate a game, on an off day.



Definitely but a game like today is one where you work on fixing the mistakes of the past and work on execution. You have to get up for every game, not just the big ones.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

Sony already has 11 carries for 142 yards! 

Chubb is 14 for 119!  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 7, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> We need to cut out the mistakes and put this thing away.



They are


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 7, 2017)

We need to start throwing the football to get some passing reps. We know we can run the football.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

I am enjoying the heck out of what I am seeing today! 

Wonder why Holyfield hasn't played?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

Field goal that close and with only 2 yards to go? really? As hard as we've been running the ball and we don't go for the first down? What eva!

38-7 Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2017)

Holyfield has one carry.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 7, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Field goal that close and with only 2 yards to go? really? As hard as we've been running the ball and we don't go for the first down? What eva!
> 
> 38-7 Dawgs!



I agree. We should've picked up the first down.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2017)

Where’s our pass rush? We haven’t put any real pressure on them all day.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

Woooooo hoooooo! Way to play some D, boys!

#3 Roquan Smith is always around the ball. That dude is all over the place!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Where’s our pass rush? We haven’t put any real pressure on them all day.



We certainly did on their last series. Their QB just happen to make a couple good plays. Plus, he gets rid of the ball pretty quickly before he gets punched in the mouth.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

There he is! TD little Evander!

All Dawgs, baby! 45-7 

    

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2017)

Time to put Eason in and see what he can do.


----------



## tcward (Oct 7, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Time to put Eason in and see what he can do.



Guessing next series...watch for that high and tight fastball.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 7, 2017)

tcward said:


> Guessing next series...watch for that high and tight fastball.



^^^
This


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Time to put Eason in and see what he can do.



You sure you don't want to see Ramsey? 

Yeah, let the backups get in there.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

Iowa State up on #3 Oklahoma with 12+ minutes to go in the 4th. 31-24
GO IOWA STATE!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 7, 2017)

Sorry about Eason still having a run of bad luck with that fumble turnover & almost a Vandy return TD, short on the 1.





> Jacob Eason sacked by Bryce Lewis for a loss of 11 yards to the Geo 1 Jacob Eason fumbled, forced by Bryce Lewis, recovered by Vandy Nifae Lealao , return for 0 yards , return for 15 yds to the Geo 1


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 7, 2017)

That's it. Sit him on the bench coach.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

Dang! Eason got blasted!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2017)

Way to go Eason


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 7, 2017)

Eason


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 7, 2017)

Way to go 2nd team D. The future looks bright on D!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 7, 2017)

Spoke too soon.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> You sure you don't want to see Ramsey?



I’m positive I don’t want to see him.


----------



## tcward (Oct 7, 2017)

You owe the D seven Eason...way to go.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

45-14 All Dawgs!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 7, 2017)

Put in the 4th string QB.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 7, 2017)

Eason's got to understand this is SEC football.
U get in the game your head better be on straight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2017)

Meh, it happens. Fromm is your QB and you pull him out when its safe. No since risking him when you don't have to and Eason has a 31 point lead to play with.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 7, 2017)

We'll probably only see running plays from here on out.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 7, 2017)

Eason lays an egg


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Eason lays an egg



No, but he's staring down his intended receivers something fierce. That will cost him against good DB's.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 7, 2017)

He will not take the starting gig away from Fromm unless Fromm gets hurt.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

Dawgs win 45-14. heck, I am happy with what I saw out of us today. No complaints from me. And our running game was on fire today! Love it!!!

Dawgs are 6-0

  

Way to GO DAWGS!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 7, 2017)

Good workout for the OL today.
It will pay dividends down the rd.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 7, 2017)

Okie lost. We will be in the top 4 coming out tomorrow.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 7, 2017)

OU loses.
Dawgs to #4?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 7, 2017)

Ouestion posed on post game show:
Does OSU get picked over SEC runner up(AU-GA-Bama)
After OSU's performance last year let's hope not.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2017)

We got a lot of tough games ahead of us. They played good today, but, will have to play better, against Florida & Auburn among others.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 7, 2017)

Never know who you’ll meet at  Dawgs game. 
Nice to meet ya John Cooper!!
I couldn't stand it. Edited and rotated picture- Robert


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Never know who you’ll meet at  Dawgs game.
> Nice to meet ya John Cooper!!



Dang, y'all had to hang upside down in the stadium? That's crazy! 

That' pretty cool, Buck. I know y'all had a great time!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 7, 2017)

Ya . Vandy is a strange place.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2017)

I should have been there, but my shoulder was bothering me too much. Both of my sons and grandsons were there.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 7, 2017)

Missed the whole second half, had to go to Walmart to get a tire replaced.  I was watching the game-trax and the Dawgs seemed to be scoring every time I checked.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Missed the whole second half, had to go to Walmart to get a tire replaced.  I was watching the game-trax and the Dawgs seemed to be scoring every time I checked.



Kind of like how you keep missing the posts where you are being called out.. Convient, huh..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Never know who you’ll meet at  Dawgs game.
> Nice to meet ya John Cooper!!
> I couldn't stand it. Edited and rotated picture- Robert



Good job boys!! Wish I would been there! I'm still doing honey-doo's... Been spending too much time in the woods and I had to work on the boat to fish the Flats for a week.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 7, 2017)

Twiggbuster said:


> Ouestion posed on post game show:
> Does OSU get picked over SEC runner up(AU-GA-Bama)
> After OSU's performance last year let's hope not.



You still living in the past? Last year has absolutely nothing to do with this year. The bucks already lost to Oklahoma. If they lose to penn state or Michigan they won't be in the conversation. If they beat them AND win the Big10 they'll be in. IF GA and Bama are undefeated going into the sec championship game I can see the committee selecting both of them for the playoff. That's what I see now. If ga loses to somebody they'd have to beat Bama to get in. There WILL come a time when 2 of the 4 playoff teams come from the same conference. May be UGA's year. Go bucks and dawgs


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 7, 2017)

FYI. tOSU 41 Maryland 7. That's at half time. Maryland had 26 total yards. I know. It's just Maryland. Equivalent to Vandy


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 7, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> FYI. tOSU 41 Maryland 7. That's at half time. Maryland had 26 total yards. I know. It's just Maryland. Equivalent to Vandy



I know who Maryland is. Who is OSU ?


----------



## Horns (Oct 7, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> FYI. tOSU 41 Maryland 7. That's at half time. Maryland had 26 total yards. I know. It's just Maryland. Equivalent to Vandy



Naw. Maryland is worse than Vandy


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> FYI. tOSU 41 Maryland 7. That's at half time. Maryland had 26 total yards. I know. It's just Maryland. Equivalent to Vandy



Problem with OSU is they only get up for sorry teams..


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 7, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Problem with OSU is they only get up for sorry teams..



we'll see. They're cruising same as UGA. Penn state and Michigan are going to be a test. If we fail, no NC. If we pass. Look out


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 7, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Problem with OSU is they only get up for sorry teams..



Wait?what? That sounds like UGA teams of the past


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 7, 2017)

Update: tOSU 55 Maryland 7


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> we'll see. They're cruising same as UGA. Penn state and Michigan are going to be a test. If we fail, no NC. If we pass. Look out



Cruising with a loss!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Wait?what? That sounds like UGA teams of the past



And Richt just beat FSU with 6 seconds to go.. He would have lost that game at UGA..


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 7, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Update: tOSU 55 Maryland 7



I agree PSU and Mich will be good tests for the OSU. 
If they pass they likely deserve to be in. 
Maryland is not as good as Vandy, imo.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Never know who you’ll meet at  Dawgs game.
> Nice to meet ya John Cooper!!
> I couldn't stand it. Edited and rotated picture- Robert



It was good to meet up with Moe. Man it was a great game, literally a sea of red and black!!!!!!! 

The stadium holds like 40,000 people and it wasn't sold out,  but I bet 85% of the fans were bulldogs! !!!!!!!

It was my wife's first game beside the G day game and she had a blast.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2017)

Sea of red


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 7, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Cruising with a loss!


Yep


Browning Slayer said:


> And Richt just beat FSU with 6 seconds to go.. He would have lost that game at UGA..


I didn't get to see it. Congrats CMR


westcobbdog said:


> I agree PSU and Mich will be good tests for the OSU.
> If they pass they likely deserve to be in.
> Maryland is not as good as Vandy, imo.


We all have opinions. 
This is why I love college football. Teams win AND lose games they should win.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 7, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> And Richt just beat FSU with 6 seconds to go.. He would have lost that game at UGA..



Great win for CMR.  I think the change has been mutually beneficial.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2017)

I wish CMR the best, and I will only pull against him if he is playing UGA. He needed a change in scenery and we need a new coach.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2017)

hayseed_theology said:


> Great win for CMR.  I think the change has been mutually beneficial.



Yes sir! I was loud and cheering ol Richt on and pulling for the U! Happy as heck for him getting over a hump at Miami! Heck of an ending!

Richt will always be a DGD!


----------



## Jason280 (Oct 7, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Sea of red



Reminds me a little of the Notre dame game, I couldn't believe how much red was in the stands.


----------

